

IE6 died March 1, 2010 - samvj
http://ie6funeral.com/
thanks for ignoring my text
======
zinssmeister
when we started <http://www.virtualrockstars.com> we didn't even consider for
one second optimizing for IE6. I believe the few percentage of IE6 browser
still (!) in use out there are web devs being forced to test on IE6 (and some
companies with IT departments too lazy to upgrade)

------
FirstHopSystems
I wish it would read 'Executed' vs 'died'. I'm pretty sure crimes against
humanity is a capital offense.

